# Is the c2 sri with software any good?



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

Would really like to know for the automatic because trying to debate whether to get a c2 stage 1 turbo or sri with 87 and 91 software


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Turbo! More power


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I don't believe the shift points change soooo you might not get the most from the sri as a 5 spd would.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## band-it (Sep 7, 2011)

Whats the point of red lines if tuners are just going to go over it


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

band-it said:


> Whats the point of red lines if tuners are just going to go over it


 The main limiting factory on the 2.5 for achieving power beyond the redline was the intake manifold. By replacing that part you're able to have better flow and rev the motor higher and still gain performance. If the tuner can pull more power "safely" then they'll modify the rev limiter to make that power available.


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> The main limiting factory on the 2.5 for achieving power beyond the redline was the intake manifold. By replacing that part you're able to have better flow and rev the motor higher and still gain performance. If the tuner can pull more power "safely" then they'll modify the rev limiter to make that power available.


 Exactly 


We actually dyno'd a 2.5 Rabbit. Installed ONLY the C2 SRI on the dyno and then dyno'd it again immediately after. When looking at this graph please keep in mind: 

-The ONLY change made to this car was the C2 SRI 
-This car is not running SRI software 
-This car is on a COMPLETELY stock exhaust 
-The only engine modifications include REVO software and an APR CAI 

This graph is useful as it shows the peak gains of adding only a SRI, and should not be used as some sort of "See, you dont make 200whp n/a on the C2 SRI" 

This car would obviously bennefit from SRI specific software and some exhaust modifications ... hopefully both coming shortly... 

Peak HP gain of 14whp, but the important thing to note is that the car is obviously not done producing power as it approaches redline, wheras with the stock manifold the car is out of steam by 5700rpm. 










Blog article with dyno video: http://www.rennenparts.com/index.ph...ore-and-after-C2-Motorsports-SRI-Install.html


----------



## Vdubtuner9773 (Oct 23, 2012)

But just note that you will have higher gains in whatever you do if you decide to roll Forced Induction. I had actually been battling with myself on whether to go Turbo or not. I decided to make an all-motor VW since everyone around here is spooling.
I'll be making a trip down to Kentucky in the next couple of months to have and SRI and tune and I can't wait. 

It's all personal preference though; whatever path you wanna take.

Glad you made it C2! You'd get a lot more 2.5l support from them.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I have made over 200whp with C2 SRI, and C2 software. Have been happy as hell with the car. I have put on over 30k on the car since the install at 100k now. So far it has been bullet proof.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Here is a dyno sheet from RabbidRabbit's car 











Rabbidrabbitt said:


> I have made over 200who with C2 SRI, and C2 software. Have been happy as hell with the car. I have put on over 30k on the car since the install at 100k now. So far it has been bullet proof.


 






band-it said:


> Would really like to know for the automatic because trying to debate whether to get a c2 stage 1 turbo or sri with 87 and 91 software


 If you have any questions about anything shoot me a PM.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

FalmouthMK5 said:


> Exactly
> 
> 
> We actually dyno'd a 2.5 Rabbit. Installed ONLY the C2 SRI on the dyno and then dyno'd it again immediately after. When looking at this graph please keep in mind:
> ...


 This is super interesting to see. Shows that even without specific software some gains can be seen. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

FalmouthMK5 said:


>


 With software does that huge gap get closed at 4500?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

The graph above that bennett posted is with software. That shows there is no dip.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We presently have 2 of our QuickFlow SRIs in stock, and you can still take advantage of our "Package Price" that would include, C2 QuickFlow SRI, C2NER handheld programmer and 2 performance files for: $1399


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

what two files would be best with the sri?


----------



## Vdubtuner9773 (Oct 23, 2012)

C2Motorsports said:


> We presently have 2 of our QuickFlow SRIs in stock, and you can still take advantage of our "Package Price" that would include, C2 QuickFlow SRI, C2NER handheld programmer and 2 performance files for: $1399


 I had already planned on driving down there (from IL) to get both the SRI and tune installed. Wanna get my car on a dyno to stop guessing what I'm actually putting out. Could I still do that? We haven't worked out a date cause I wanted to make sure that I could still come down. Experience and memories. That's what this is all about for me.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Vdubtuner9773 said:


> I had already planned on driving down there (from IL) to get both the SRI and tune installed. Wanna get my car on a dyno to stop guessing what I'm actually putting out. Could I still do that? We haven't worked out a date cause I wanted to make sure that I could still come down. Experience and memories. That's what this is all about for me.


 Yes, we can absolutely get ALL of your requests met. 
Please call the office, 502.895.3660 and speak to Bennett about specific scheduling 

c2


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

C2- what two files would work for the sri?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

define your self said:


> C2- what two files would work for the sri?


 Sorry, missed that question above 
You can choose any of the Octane specific files, as well as Race or Street depending on your other supporting mods. If we can be of more help, or you would like to discuss at greater length, please feel free to give us a call: 502.895.3660


----------

